# Cosmos II- Skyline GT-R-



## NohCego (May 13, 2013)

Hello all casemodders!!

This will be my first work log here. I would first like to thank Cooler Master for the chassis given (CM Cosmos II), and also my other sponsors Avexir and G-vans. In this project I will to try to show the look of a very popular car here in Japan, called Skyline GT-R R34. At this moment, so i will post the work done on the chassis at this moment. I will show the pictures as soon as I can evolve with the project.

Sponsors






















































My others projects






Image of the new project


----------



## micropage7 (May 14, 2013)

sub

looks pretty interesting, wait for update


----------



## Delta6326 (May 14, 2013)

Sub

I saw this on facebook your grills will be sweet. Your doing 480 rads right?


----------



## xxdozer322 (May 14, 2013)

no car


----------



## NohCego (May 15, 2013)

thank you very much to all who follow this project. I hope I can repay the attention of you with my work here in this project. Thank you 

Disassembling the case for painting







Passing the plastic mass on the surface











Continuing the project with some photos.

disassembling the case for painting!



















Painting the case with primer.




































My initial idea would be to paint the same as the case of the film fast and furious, with silvery blue lists. But hindsight painting that color does not match with the rest of hardaware. I decided to paint it metallic blue. Those days I was a store specializing in painting and bought the original paint of the car.
The result was this here.






















































Carbon 3M for the project.




























http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/7782/20130214194052.jpg[/img


I will continue with more photos of the  project.


Case painted and mounted


[img]http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/9816/20130225173351.jpg





































I bought the car emblem


----------



## adulaamin (May 15, 2013)

subbed!


----------



## ne6togadno (May 15, 2013)

looks great.


----------



## NohCego (May 19, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'll post more photos here of project progress



Fans that I will use in the project

















I received a great gift from Cooler master these days. Thank You Cooler Master!!



























Cutting the acrylic  to make the PSU Cover


















































After many mistakes, this is the result of the work. But still I will make some changes to this cover.














Cutting the cover of the mobo and the top of the PSU














Putting a crimp  metallic in the cover of the PSU and the rest of the parts!



























Making the mobo tray of acrylic























Project in progress waiting other pieces


----------



## Delta6326 (May 19, 2013)

Looking real good. On my last case build I was thinking of getting that 3m carbon fiber.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 19, 2013)

wub wub sub


----------



## George_o/c (May 29, 2013)

Looks really good mate so far, well done 

What other parts are you waiting for atm?


----------



## NohCego (Jun 1, 2013)

I would love to thank everyone for the compliments and for following my project. I will try to do my best in order to repay everyone's attention.
 Post more pictures of some pieces received from my sponsors. 

Thank You G-Vans , Alphacool and Phobya For the gifts!!














Mod Kit G-Vans














Fan Controller Tactus By G-Vans




















Cold cathodes G-Vans








Phobya WC Parts

Radiator 240



















Phobya Balancer 150 silver nickel














Phobya Zuper Zero Liquid








Phobya CPU Block








Alphacool WC PArts


Radiator 360 Alphacool














Vga Block Alphacool










Back Plate GTX 670








Alphacool VPP655














Alphacool LCD-Display


----------



## NohCego (Jun 2, 2013)

I thank everyone for their comments and post some more pictures of the progress of the project .













making the support base of the reservoir




















Fittings




















I'll try to put this turbo clock and make a adptação able to use it in my system .... let's see what will come out....


















































GTX 670













Fan Stickers


----------



## NohCego (Jun 2, 2013)

Tubing from E22



















stickers with the name of the sponsors



















































 Cosmos II Side Panel no hole version from Mnpctech.com . Thank You Mr Bill Owen.Side  panel with a high quality finish


----------



## NohCego (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello everyone!! Project 95% finished!! Next week I will post final photos of the project!! I would love to thank everyone who help me somehow in the completion of this work! Thank you all!!!!

Ram Memory received from avexir!! 

























 Testing illumination


----------



## NohCego (Jun 21, 2013)

I would first like to thank all the companies that got help and also to my great friends that have helped me in this project!
Final photos of project


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 21, 2013)

Noice


----------



## t_ski (Jun 21, 2013)

First Cosmos build I actually liked


----------



## George_o/c (Jun 24, 2013)

Once again, well done mate 

Loving the black/blue combo, the NOS tanks, the gauges and generally the whole Nissan GTR atmosphere it creates.


----------



## NohCego (Jun 24, 2013)

Video of project


Skyline GTR Project by Ronnie - YouTube


----------



## KapiteinKoek007 (Jul 9, 2013)

xxdozer322 said:


> no car



haha nice, i was hoping to see a skyline to xD


----------

